# Autorun not working on LG DVD drive



## guzzz392 (Sep 18, 2006)

my drive is an LG it is named "HL-DT-ST- DVDRAM GSA-4167B" drive in control panel. It is master on the secondary IDE channel. Jumper settings are ok, IDE cables too. I have a Seagate HD set as slave on the same cable. It used to run ok set up this way. I run XP Pro. The autorun function is turned on for the drive but it no longer autoruns when I put a cd, or DVD in. I have "ask me what to do" checked in the area where you can select what program to open what type of disks. It used to work and just quit all of a sudden. Any ideas??? Thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

When you pop in a disk, does it bring up a dialog asking what you want to do or does it just do nothing?


----------



## guzzz392 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Autorun doesn't work*

My auto run used to work fine. Now when I pop in a disk it just shows an icon on my mouse pointer that a disk is inputed, but in does nothing beyond that.


----------



## guzzz392 (Sep 18, 2006)

*LG drive not working*

I put the disk in and it just show a little icon next to the mouse pointer, and that is all. Nothing else, no spin up, no questions asked by the system, no reaction from the CD/DVD.

----------------------------------------------

Love your reply Matt Modica!!!! 
Very simple and precise.
I am avoiding redoing my OS like the plague as I have about 6000 MP3's, and a cart load of downloaded fixes, free progs, and my entire video collection backed up on the drive. But, I have a feeling I may just have to bite the bullet and re-do the dooo anyways. 
Time to burn burn burn some DVD's to store a crap load of stuff on. Thanks


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

The AutoPlay behaviour for your drive may have been changed. To re-enable it, go into Windows Explorer -> right-click drive, select Properties -> AutoPlay tab.


----------



## JaKXz (Apr 14, 2008)

hey every1

i have this exact problem.. my LG drive does not respond when i put in a dvd. i can still explore the drive, but the autoplay function does not work like it used to. 

also, the drive does not recognise the disc in the icon. if you know what i mean, there is usually an icon that shows in place of the normal dvd drive icon when u go to My Computer and the title does not change from "DVD-RAM drive"....

edit: actually i noticed this on both my disc drives. one is a LG DVD writer drive (primary, on the secondary IDE port), and the second is a Lite-On CD-RW drive (slave). what's goin on?? 

i have tried going to the autoplay tab, and 'resetting' everything to show a pop up window when i put a disc in, but there is still no change.

any help would be appreciated 
--
JaKXz


----------



## mommabear (Apr 5, 2008)

I had many of the same problems with Auto Play. In my case, I searched for days trying to fix my problem. I did all the other reg changes, used all the utilities I could find on the net and nothing worked. I tried TweakUI, AutoPlayRepair, Auto Fix, Clean Handlers. I always used System Restore before each one. When they didn't work, I uninstalled them and used my restore point to start over again.

I finally found a forum post in Google that pointed me here.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;330135

It talks about Roxio, which I don't use, but I read on. My fix was using #3 and #4. I'm betting it was #4 that really fixed me because I'd already made the changes earlier that are described in #3. Once I applied the changes to Winlogon, I got my missing Blank CD and Video movie back in my drop down selections and my drives now appear and work as they should.

After I got myself fixed, I found this at KellysKorner. If my fix doesn't help you, maybe this will.



> Restore AutoPlay Icon - http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm #17
> 
> To use the Regedit: Save the REG File to your hard disk. Double click it and answer yes to the import prompt. REG files can be viewed in Notepad by right clicking on the file and selecting Edit.
> 
> Note: *This REG file contains numerous settings regarding Autoplay, in addition to the icon settings and may correct your problem*.


----------



## titanicstarin (May 25, 2008)

hey..
I recently baught an LG GSA-H55N dvd writer.It writes the dvd perfectly.But when i try to run any Autorun Game DVD or Data dvd that is burn in the same writer..it gives an error message "G:\ is not a valid win32 application" where G:\ is my dvd writer drive shown in My Computer.I have checked all the cables and connections and other settings and they all are correct.I cant find where the problem is.If anybody has solution to this problems..please help me...!!!


----------

